# Nano tank possible bad idea?



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

So is my main question is this a bad idea, am I going to have a bad time?
I'm thinking real hard about buying this
http://albany.craigslist.org/for/3834152830.html
I think I can buy it for about 40 bucks and have no problem fixing the 12v supply 
It would be my first salt water tank. I also wouldn't be expect a lot out of it. I understand the smaller the tank the harder it is to keep. I just want to learn and I figure it might be cheaper to learn on a small tank.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

A 2.5gal SW system would perhaps be very challenging to properly maintain for even an experienced SW hobbyist because the margin of error is reduced to practically nil.

I wonder how temperature is regulated with it being illuminated by a 70W halide. Also, the effects of evaporation would be very pronounced which could result is a variety of water parameter swings. (stability is key in marine set ups). A tank of this volume would require a lot more monitoring and care than a larger tank. (a tank 10x's the volume would still be considered a nano tank).

What would you intend to keep? (fish/inverts/corals)


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I would ultimately would love to keep all 3 but I think I would be happy with inverts and very hardy coral.

As to stability in the tank.
In freshwater tank stability is increased if you do water changes.
Is it the the same with sw. Being that the tank is so small it wouldn't be hard to do water changes. I even have my own Ro water system in my house

I still need to do lots of reading. Just wanting to know if it is feasible for me to do this. The guy has had this tank up for 3-4 months and he originally had it priced at $200.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Take water evaporation for example.

The effects of water evaporation in a freshwater system are practically negligible. In a saltwater system water evaporation increases salinity (because salt remains in the tank as water is lost). A small SW tank may be susceptible to wild salinity swings (=not a stable parameter) unless adequate measures are taken. 

MH lighting projects a lot of heat and over a small volume of water that can result in elevated temperatures (=not a stable parameter). 

Both issues (heat and water lost to evaporation) can probably be countered with a fan (which will provide evaporative cooling but also accelerate the evaporation process) and auto top off device (to replenish water lost to evaporation).

Stony coral uptake calcium and carbonates and other minerals and trace elements from the water, the affect of which would may be amplified in a smaller tank (though these can be replenished with frequent water changes).

Greater water volume provides a wider margin of error. Water evaporation results in a much smaller change in salinity, are more resistant to temperature change, etc. Disasters born of equipment failure would also arrive quicker in a smaller tank (heater failure, etc).

I'm not sure what type of fish would be suited to a 2.5gal SW tank. Inverts, maybe a couple of hermit crabs and an emerald crab? 

What did the owner of this tank keep in it?

Here's a thread worth reading (4gal reef tank) (post 21 and onward)
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/reef/33905-4g-pico-reef-diary.html


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

nice looking tank, bit too small, I would keep a small red crab in it or summin similar


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a reason he's selling it. It's a big pain to keep. 
Well, on the bright side, you'd certainly learn a lot! 
( the hard way.. oh, the very hard way )


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

So I guess it's unanimous I should not get it and I won't. i'm kind of glad I got talked out of it. The whole sw tank will have to wait.

For know but I still have 2 more question

First what is THE book to buy to learn sw. I have heard of a few names but my guess there is just one that is the better.

Second lets say I want to do a sw tank what size tank is the best size.
Perimeters for Best 
being the ability to keep the majority of fish
The most cost effective for filter equipment chemicals 
And what would make a fish keeper the most happy
But then again maybe I am the only one to that can answer that. But let see what you got.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

It's not a nano per say. It's a pico tank. I agree with TOS on this. Not a good beginner coming intio the hobby of saltwater aquaria keeping. The best book to read is "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist" There are others if you really want to get down to the technical aspects of it all.

For a beginner, I'd say 55 gallons; or even 46 gallons.
No filters needed because you'll want to invest in a protein skimmer. Your live rock is your natural biological filtration.

As far as costs goes, saltwater aquaria keeping is not cheap. Expect to pay hundreds, if not thousands of dollars including livestock, live rock, sand, equipment. a good quality master test kit (stay away from test strips)

In the book I mentioned there is a checklist to help you determine what you need. Good luck.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Two other good books are "The New Marine Aquarium" by Mike Paletta and "Invertebrates" by Anthony Calfo. Don't let the name fool you- it's one of the best books ever written on reef tanks.


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Yea I'm well aware the it will cost thousands. I prolly have 1700 into my 125 and the tank was used. So my guess a sw that size would cost 4grand in the end.

I'm off to read for a while


----------

